# Wyndham Kona Hawaiin Resort



## kwindham (Nov 1, 2011)

Is it on or near the water?  Are there ocean views?  I cannot decide between this or royal sea cliff because I really really need to be near the water, (doesn't have to be sand, just so I can see it and hear it)  Crazy I know but something about watching the ocean brings me so much peace!  lol


----------



## slip (Nov 1, 2011)

I haven't stayed there but it's not on the water. I believe there are some 
ocean view rooms though but you won't be able to hear the ocean. It's on
the mountain side of Alii Drive.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 1, 2011)

The resort is across the street from the ocean on a hillside, but the ocean side of the street has shoulder to shoulder homes and buildings - there is no ocean access.  Some of the units that are higher up the hill have distant ocean views, but I was told that those get assigned to owners.  You cannot hear the ocean from the resort.  You can walk a few blocks to the water, but not a swimming or snorkeling location.

This picture is not current (the resort was still under construction) but it gives you and idea of it's relationship to the ocean.


----------



## lily28 (Nov 2, 2011)

Royal Cliff is closer to the ocean than Kona Hawaiian Village


----------



## BevL (Nov 2, 2011)

We had a somewhat distant water view off our lanai at Royal Sea Cliff.  It was pleasant - some whale sightings while enjoying a cool one in the afternoon.


----------



## kwindham (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the replies!  Royal Sea Cliff it is then, if we don't like it we can always try KHR next year.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 2, 2011)

Be sure you get an ocean view room then, we asked (and we are owners) and got a parking lot view, said none were available----
Then some exchangers came in the next EARLY morning and were given 3 room keys to go pick what they wanted, ocean view rooms.  I went around with them to see, the balconies had walls on both sides (for privacy) and small.  I much prefer the large beautifully viewed lanais at KHR and we get rooms with ocean views, there. even when we exchanged in with Platinum Interchange.
From the lower pool at Sea Cliff (the upper one was closed), you can't sit by the pool and see the ocean due to fencing safety since it is all  rocky there, you have to be standing.  To me, that is a real drawback to an oceanfront resort and pool.

I have photos of the interiors of both resorts. I myself prefer the more Hawaiian decore or KHR, rather than typical....


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 2, 2011)

We stayed at the Wyndam Kona Hawaiian several years ago.

You could see the ocean through the telephone wires but not hear it.

You need to be a mountain goat especially if you get a 2nd floor unit.

The bathtub is in the middle of the bedroom, believe it or not.

The ceiling fans had noisy timers so you couldn't leave them on all night.

We would not stay at this resort again.


Sterling


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 2, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> We stayed at the Wyndam Kona Hawaiian several years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi sterling.
Have you stayed at Sea Cliff, Sea Village, Kona Coast, Paniola Greens?  How were they to compare?

Just for the OP - we stay at KHV whenever we can!
and Sea Mountain too, actually ---- will be there in 3 weeks


----------



## cgeidl (Nov 2, 2011)

*Kona Hawaiin Resort for us*

We have stayed at most of the Big Island Timeshares and prefer best the Kona Hawaiian and yes it is possible to get a slight water view.At Sea Cliffs we got down near the water but had no view. Seacliiffs resirt is about a 6 where KHR is an 8 or 9.


----------



## brigechols (Nov 2, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> We stayed at the Wyndam Kona Hawaiian several years ago.
> 
> You could see the ocean through the telephone wires but not hear it.
> 
> ...



Love the mountain goat comment :hysterical: If you are easily disturbed by noise from people walking around on the floor above your living area, then make like a goat and opt for the second floor unit at this TS. The website shows a picture of the bedroom so I was not surprised by the bathtub placement. I actually like the resort because of its proximity to the local shopping/dining area.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Nov 2, 2011)

Read my review for Sea Cliff from Sept 2010 as I was very specific about which rooms are oceanfront, vs view, vs just OK.

I prefer the rooms at Kona Hawaiian Village, and some have good views, but they are views and not oceanfront.  

For what it is worth, many of the best views at Sea Cliff are not available as they are wholly owned units and NOT in the timeshare pool.  This is a mixed unit resort.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 2, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Hi sterling.
> Have you stayed at Sea Cliff, Sea Village, Kona Coast, Paniola Greens?  How were they to compare?
> 
> Just for the OP - we stay at KHV whenever we can!
> and Sea Mountain too, actually ---- will be there in 3 weeks



Haven't stayed at any you mention.

Sterling


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 2, 2011)

We've stayed at three (Kona Hawaiian Village, Royal Seacliff and Paniola Greens) and have thoroughly enjoyed each for different reasons.

Our 2BR unit at Royal Seacliff was huge and while we had a pool view from the 4th floor, the location was nice to be out and away a bit from the village.

Kona Hawaiian Village is A+ for the swimming pools and close proximity (walking distance) to the village to include some nice restaurants.

Paniola Greens is nice to be away from it all, especially if you want to beach snorkel on that end of the island.  It is remote, however, so if cooking in has always been our plan for most dinners.


----------



## abbekit (Nov 2, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> .  I much prefer the large beautifully viewed lanais at KHR and we get rooms with ocean views, there. even when we exchanged in with Platinum Interchange.....



Yes the large lanais are great!

What unit numbers or building numbers have you had to get a view of the ocean?  We loved the resort overall but didn't like our unit location, too close to another building so all we heard was their AC unit.  Did have a sliver of an ocean view. (see my photos)

We always choose a top floor unit so we don't mind being mountain goats and climb the stairs in order to not have someone above us.


----------



## kwindham (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh choices choices!  I must make up my mind.  While in Oahu we stayed at the Outrigger Luana Wakkiki and really wasn't that impressed.  While I enjoyed spending time on the balcony (pool view) it wasn't the same.  When we were in Pensacola Beach we stayed directly on the beach, walk out and be in the sand.  We had Gulf/Ocean Front and I could spend hours on the balcony just watching the waves roll in and I could just fall asleep listening to the sounds of the waves.  In all my life I have never felt so peaceful.  I read somewhere that something about being near the ocean produces negative ions and that is what actually causes the "feel good" feeling.  I dont know if that is true or not, but there definately is something about being close to the water that gives me a feeling of well being, peace of mind, not a care in the world.  lol

Another thing I noticed on Wyndham's site is it appears the units @KHR are much larger than RSC.  Anyone know if Sea Cliff makes you feel crowded?


----------



## kwindham (Nov 3, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Be sure you get an ocean view room then, we asked (and we are owners) and got a parking lot view, said none were available----
> Then some exchangers came in the next EARLY morning and were given 3 room keys to go pick what they wanted, ocean view rooms.  I went around with them to see, the balconies had walls on both sides (for privacy) and small.  I much prefer the large beautifully viewed lanais at KHR and we get rooms with ocean views, there. even when we exchanged in with Platinum Interchange.
> From the lower pool at Sea Cliff (the upper one was closed), you can't sit by the pool and see the ocean due to fencing safety since it is all  rocky there, you have to be standing.  To me, that is a real drawback to an oceanfront resort and pool.
> 
> I have photos of the interiors of both resorts. I myself prefer the more Hawaiian decore or KHR, rather than typical....




How can I view your photos?  Are they on this site somewhere?  Thanks!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 3, 2011)

kwindham said:


> Another thing I noticed on Wyndham's site is it appears the units @KHR are much larger than RSC.  Anyone know if Sea Cliff makes you feel crowded?



Maybe it is the unit we had, but our RSC was much larger (larger living quarters and bedrooms) than RSC.  RSC is small enough that there is no real dining area inside; there is the kitchen counter/bar and the table/chairs out on the lanai.

Ordinarily it is just by DH and I traveling, but once I did take two friends to Kona and we stayed at the KHV and it did seem a bit crowded at times, but that was probably more because one person slept on the sleeper sofa in the livingroom.

In April 2010 my sister & I stayed at a different Wyndham property, the Mauna Loa Village, which was very nice, very large and with a swimming pool for each cluster of units.  We enjoyed this location because it was closest to the marina where our snorkel trip departed, and it was on the way out of town towards Hilo and the Volcanoes NP.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 3, 2011)

Regarding these resorts, I have written some reviews of each with photos for IgoUgo.com.  Here are the links:

MLV (4/10):  http://www.igougo.com/review-r1372303-Another_Wonderful_Wyndham_Timeshare_Resort.html

KHV (4/06):  http://www.igougo.com/review-r1297756-Fairfield_Hawaii_at_Kona_Hawaiian_Resort.html

KHV (9/09): http://www.igougo.com/review-r1365383-One_of_My_Favorite_Wyndham_Timeshare_Resorts.html

PG (9/07):  http://www.igougo.com/review-r1339468-Paniolo_Greens.html

RSC (12/05): http://www.igougo.com/review-r1297757-Fairfield_Hawaii_at_Royal_Sea_Cliff.html

P.S.  Unfortunately, I didn't take interior photos of the RSC for posting to IgoUgo.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 4, 2011)

kwindham said:


> How can I view your photos?  Are they on this site somewhere?  Thanks!



Here are Royal sea Cliff photos in including indoor ones
if the snapfish link doesn;twork ,email me and I can add your email to SHARE them

http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/f...7413538009","vp":"g","sb":5},"ovm":{"v":"s"}}

here are the Kona Hawaiian Village photos, including ones indoors

http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/f...4484792009","vp":"g","sb":5},"ovm":{"v":"s"}}


----------



## kwindham (Nov 4, 2011)

ronandjoan said:


> Here are Royal sea Cliff photos in including indoor ones
> if the snapfish link doesn;twork ,email me and I can add your email to SHARE them
> 
> http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/f...7413538009","vp":"g","sb":5},"ovm":{"v":"s"}}
> ...





Sent you an email


----------



## kwilson (Nov 4, 2011)

kwindham said:


> Sent you an email



Me too. Looking forward to seeing your SC pics.

Thanks


----------



## kwindham (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful pics at both resorts!  Thank you so much for sharing!  :whoopie:


----------

